
5 Bulls**t Reasons Not to Use a Static Generator – Netlify - thunderforce
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/05/24/5-bullst-reasons-not-to-use-a-static-generator/
======
robv
Herd that netlify. I love using you guys for everything. You make it easy

